# Dump Truck - Mines



## danmcgrath5 (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi, I'm soon to be moving to Australia with my partner on a De facto visa, here in the UK I'm a truck driver, so I'm looking into the possibility of working in mines as a dump truck driver, At the moment I just have my rigid license, but was wondering if the demand is high for dump truck drivers the company would take me that extra step with the training required? And also is it classed as skilled rather than unskilled / labouring? 

Another query I have is, I know some companies do a FIFO service for those living in Perth, but ill be living on the East coast, is it possible to do FIFO if I contribute to the flights?

Any info would be much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## John...WW (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi Dan,

I was talking to a dump truck driver today. They did have a multi-combination driver's licence however the mine provided all of the training and tickets, site specific only. 

I have heard of people FIFO from the east coast to Perth but it is not common. In Queensland I know that common FIFO locations are Cairns, Townsville and Brisbane. I am not sure of Mackay as it is very close to the Bowen Basin and think most drive or live in towns like Dysart or Moranbah, not totally sure on this.

Hope this helps.


John


----------

